# Aoshima "FireFlash"?



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was wondering has anybody looked at this kit? it's 90 bucks, and I was wondering if it was a nice kit or not?

Steve


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I have that kit Steve, and it's a really beautiful, new tool of the subject, not one of those toy-like Imai reissues from the 60's. Great decals, crisp molding, clear parts for the wing windows, plus you get all the Elevator cars so you can recreate the landing sequence from the first episode. The only caveat I Would say the kit has is that the side passenger windows are molded in opaque plastic as part of the main fuselage, rather than clear inserts. If you have a Dremel and some clear plastic sheet, then it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.

But say, wouldn't you rather pay $16.16 instead of $90.00, with $10.98 surface shipping? If yes, then you might want to follow this link...

http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS03541

...to Hobbylink Japan where the kit is in stock and on special at_ 70 percent off_. Just sayin'...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I also have that kit and while I was somewhat thrilled to finally have a model of the Fireflash, I was somewhat disappointed with the results. The model was just a tad smaller than I would have expected and the detailing seemed to be a bit off. The bit about having the main cabin windows molded as part of the body, requiring a bit of work to make them look like windows really pissed me off.

I found mine on eBay last year and I got it for 40 bucks, but 90 bucks? No way Jose'! I'd go with the Hobbylink Japan link that was provided - getting a 70% discount will make it worthwhile.

Bryan


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Hobby Search has scans of the Fireflash parts bags, packaging, and instruction:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10043863


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I have it,it's a great kit.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you, gentlemen!
My new job starts in a day or so, after I pay for two other projects, I will grab this one...My favorite TB episode..

Do the Fuselage windows come as decals?...I don't think it would be nessesary to open 'em up unless this thing is huge.

Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have wondered about this kit also- what size is the completed model?

.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

No window decals,13" long.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It looks like a great kit but they should release it in clear plastic (at least the fuselage with the windows anyway) with interior detailing. Must get one myself soon!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Except for the pilots' cabin and the forward lounge, any interior detail would be guesswork on the part of the model company. Those interiors were not shown in the episodes that Fireflash was in.

Larry


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A generic seating section could be inserted. The only trouble with showing the interior is that the plane would be empty if you displayed it on top of the Elevator Cars. Maybe the Mysterions...

.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Thank you, gentlemen!
> My new job starts in a day or so, after I pay for two other projects, I will grab this one...My favorite TB episode..
> 
> Do the Fuselage windows come as decals?...I don't think it would be nessesary to open 'em up unless this thing is huge.
> ...


Get in quick Steve at that price I even got one... Thanks for the link RB and to Steve for the thread. For us down under it was less than $25 AU plus freight :thumbsup: Like most of you this is the one civilian aircraft from the show that sticks in the mind the best. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I just placed an order for mine. I really like the ship but have held off getting it- at that price even with shipping to the US it is a great deal.

Thanks to al for the info and links- those were really helpful. One problem for excellent Japanese kits is that the have great detail but they end up 5" long when you get them.

.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Glad to help out with the link, that really is a great price for the kit. It's a sad thing that Aoshima didn't continue its line of new-tool Thunderbirds vehicles, I thought they were doing a great job.

About the interiors...as far as I can tell, there's no interior detail provided for the wing passenger sections and cockpit, only the clear window sections in front and that's it. Those three window sections are also the only clear parts provided, apart from an in-flight base for the finished model. I suppose one could design color decals representing those sections, print them and insert them on some plastic card behind the clear parts. And something similar could be done with the side windows if you're planning to drill them out. Here's a shot of the finished model from a Japanese hobby show to give an idea of what the clear sections looks like:



Looks like Virgil has already lost control of one car! The side windows on the the display model look like they were painted a dark grey grey. The scale is so small you could probably get away with no interior detail in the wing sections at all. I doubt the original effects model had any interior detail either, but I could be mistaken.

Speaking of Thunderbirds kits, many thanks to you, Sungod, for alerting me about that new-tool FAB 1 that Imai did. It was expensive to obtain, but worth it! What a pity that Aoshima has never seen fit to re-release it. I haven't started mine yet, did you finish yours?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My Fireflash arrive today. After years of just lookin gthis is the very first purchase from HLJ, the deal was just too good to miss.
A nice kit- typicak Aoshima details. It will haveto wait a bit but it is in the queue for building fter all these years. When I forst saw the Thundrebirds episode in th esixties and got my first TB2 kit it came withthe elevator cars. I drafted the old Boeing SST kit (the dual plane display set) and recreated the shows ending. Now I finally have the Fireflash proper to do it right!
I never noticed that the vertical tail had windows too- I wonder how the view was through them during the rescue...

Thanks again for the heads up on this HLJ offer!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Richard Baker said:


> My Fireflash arrive today. After years of just lookin gthis is the very first purchase from HLJ, the deal was just too good to miss.
> A nice kit- typicak Aoshima details. It will haveto wait a bit but it is in the queue for building fter all these years. When I forst saw the Thundrebirds episode in th esixties and got my first TB2 kit it came withthe elevator cars. I drafted the old Boeing SST kit (the dual plane display set) and recreated the shows ending. Now I finally have the Fireflash proper to do it right!
> I never noticed that the vertical tail had windows too- I wonder how the view was through them during the rescue...
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up on this HLJ offer!


Hope we can see some pics once it's done, Richard!


----------

